# Cost to run a tumbler



## willieboy (Aug 25, 2013)

I am using a 1/2 hp single phase 115 volt electric motor to run my new tumbler set up. Has anyone know about what it cost to run a motor like this per day?  My wife tells me our electric bill has increased quite a bit and she thinks the main reason is due to my new cleaning venture.  Help, thanks


----------



## FitSandTic (Aug 25, 2013)

I have done this before but it was several years ago in my electrical courses in college. You can use ohms law. There is not enough info given, if you told me the amperage I could try to figure it up.


----------



## chosi (Aug 25, 2013)

My motor is rated at 1/3 HP, 5.5 Amps. 
 115 Volts x 5.5 Amps = 632.5 Watts

 If I let it run 24/7 for one month it would use:
   24 hrs x30 days x 632.5 Watts /1000 Watts-per-kWatt = 455.4 kW-Hours
 If you pay about 12 cents per kW-Hour, that would be $56.65

 But before you panic -
 5.5 Amps is the *maximum* that my motor will draw under a full load.  A tumbler will not put anywhere near a full load on a motor that big.  Even when I'm tumbling 2 bottles at once, I suspect it's really drawing less than half of it's full current load.  My total electricity bill is usually about $85/month, even though I have my tumbler going about 50% of the time.  I think my tumbler usually adds less than $20/month.


----------



## FitSandTic (Aug 25, 2013)

Your the man chosi I had forgot how to figure that up. I had to do that stuff in college and yes I did graduate. I haven't done it in a while. Hope you are finding some great VA meds.


----------



## willieboy (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, all that math seemed real offical to my wife and I am getting out of the dog house slowly.  Just for good measure I'll refrain from running the tumbler for a week or so.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 27, 2013)

Or you could run it for a month, and check a bill against when it wasn't running[][]


----------



## slplsinbstn (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok here is my thought for the day.

 How about setting up a small solar powered system and build a little shed for it outside. Then you can run these all day for free. 

 Ok second thought for today. If I was going to build a tumbled, I would consider going to a few yard sales and finding a use Tread Mill for sale. People use these once and almost give them away. Then pirate the rollers, speed control unit and motor. rig that up and you have a nice workable tumble for cheap.

 Jeff


----------

